# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Что включают в себя разные выпуски Windows 10?

## DEL

Откройте страницу с описанием выпусков Windows 10, чтобы ознакомиться с основными функциями, доступными в различных выпусках Windows 10: Windows 10 Домашняя, Windows 10 Pro и Windows 10 Mobile, а также сравнить их.

----------

